# Fish Heads, Fish Heads...



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I live on a lake and I was wondering if it would be ok to catch fish from it and feed them to my p's.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

what kind of fish... 
Would be better chances than your feeders at the lfs no doubt, plus you can always quarentine them anyways


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Just make shure they are clean that means quranteen.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh, I don't know. Maybe a few bluegills, sunfish, or crappie! Goodbye!!! How long to quarentine?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It has been done before but I would just stick with shrimp, beefheart, etc....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


> It has been done before but I would just stick with shrimp, beefheart, etc....


 quarantine for a week I would say.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Quarantine for 1-2 weeks...depends if they look healthy...be very careful or you might introduce some new parasites-diseases to your tank!


----------

